# camshaft position sensor circuit malfunction code after replacement



## maxima15379 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an 04 maxima 3.5SL. the check engine light came on for the camshaft position sensor bank 2 sensor 1. I was told by the dealer that bank 2 is the sensor closest to the front of the car. So i pulled it out and it was covered in oil. Replaced it with one from autozone and it was fine for a month or 2 and now its back to the same thing, takes 15 seconds or more to start it, and dies sometimes randomly. Check engine light is on again for p0345 camshaft position sensor circuit malfunction. I pulled the sensor and this one is wet from oil. Is the oil messing up the sensor or should I assume the sensors defective and try exchanging the sensor for a new one?

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Oil is normally slung on the oil from the timing chains, so the fact that they are covered in oil is not an issue. As far as the sensors, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan parts over aftermarket.


----------

